# Aiuto su aspetto economico della separazione.



## IntheEnd (13 Marzo 2015)

Buongiorno, la prossima settimana incontro un avvocato per farmi speigare bene a cosa vado incontro con la separazione. Visto che sono molto curioso e non riesco ad attendere una settimana, gradirei sapere da voi per quanto possibile ed in base alle vostre esperienze, cosa mi aspetta.

Attualmente viviamo con nostro figlio in una casa di mia prproprietà, acquistata prima del matrimonio, e su cui pago 1500 euro mensili di mutuo.
Non abbiamo altri beni se non le due auto. Io sono disoccupato, non ho quindi bustapaga.
Lei invece è impiegata statale, e percepisce uno stipendio netto di 1400 euro.
Considerando che da quanto so la casa verrà assegnata a lei cosi come la custodia di nostro figlio, cosa mi spetterà di pagare oltre agli alimenti? Il mutuo? Le utenze di casa?

Gtazie a tutti per il tempo che mi dedicherete.


----------



## ivanl (13 Marzo 2015)

Io non sono esperto ma, visto che e' lei ad avere reddito, credo che tu non debba pagare niente..anzi..ma qualche avvocato nel forum c'e' e sapra' dirti meglio


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2015)

IntheEnd ha detto:


> Buongiorno, la prossima settimana incontro un avvocato per farmi speigare bene a cosa vado incontro con la separazione. Visto che sono molto curioso e non riesco ad attendere una settimana, gradirei sapere da voi per quanto possibile ed in base alle vostre esperienze, cosa mi aspetta.
> 
> Attualmente viviamo con nostro figlio in una casa di mia prproprietà, acquistata prima del matrimonio, e su cui pago 1500 euro mensili di mutuo.
> Non abbiamo altri beni se non le due auto. Io sono disoccupato, non ho quindi bustapaga.
> ...


Paghi il mutuo di 1500 euro, tua moglie prende 1400 euro quindi rimangono 100 euretti  mi dici come vai avanti se ti vuoi separare?
Gia è difficile campare con 100 euro in tre  o forse hai finanze segrete?


----------



## IntheEnd (13 Marzo 2015)

Risulto disoccupato mettiamola cosi.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Marzo 2015)

IntheEnd ha detto:


> Buongiorno, la prossima settimana incontro un avvocato per farmi speigare bene a cosa vado incontro con la separazione. Visto che sono molto curioso e non riesco ad attendere una settimana, gradirei sapere da voi per quanto possibile ed in base alle vostre esperienze, cosa mi aspetta.
> 
> Attualmente viviamo con nostro figlio in una casa di mia prproprietà, acquistata prima del matrimonio, e su cui pago 1500 euro mensili di mutuo.
> Non abbiamo altri beni se non le due auto. Io sono disoccupato, non ho quindi bustapaga.
> ...


Non le girerai nulla, al limite è lei che dovrà girarti qualcosa...


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2015)

IntheEnd ha detto:


> Buongiorno, la prossima settimana incontro un avvocato per farmi speigare bene a cosa vado incontro con la separazione. Visto che sono molto curioso e non riesco ad attendere una settimana, gradirei sapere da voi per quanto possibile ed in base alle vostre esperienze, cosa mi aspetta.
> 
> Attualmente viviamo con nostro figlio in una casa di mia prproprietà, acquistata prima del matrimonio, e su cui pago 1500 euro mensili di mutuo.
> Non abbiamo altri beni se non le due auto. Io sono disoccupato, non ho quindi bustapaga.
> ...


scusa, forse sono maleducata, non si fanno i conti in tasca alle persone, ma ho un pochino la fissa per la matematica.
tu sei disoccupato
tua moglie ha un'introito mensile di 1400 euro
avete 1500 euro mensili di mutuo? hai una zecca in cantina?
comunque per gli alimenti, se sei senza reddito, al limite li puoi chiedere, non li devi certo dare.


----------



## ivanl (13 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa, forse sono maleducata, non si fanno i conti in tasca alle persone, ma ho un pochino la fissa per la matematica.
> tu sei disoccupato
> tua moglie ha un'introito mensile di 1400 euro
> avete 1500 euro mensili di mutuo? hai una zecca in cantina?
> comunque per gli alimenti, se sei senza reddito, al limite li puoi chiedere, non li devi certo dare.


da quel che ho capito, e' disoccupato all'italiana...


----------



## Stark72 (13 Marzo 2015)

A lei non devi dare nulla, per i figli c'è il mantenimento sul quale ci si mette d'accordo. Considera che con l'affido condiviso, è condiviso anche il mantenimento dei figli. Se si stima per esempio che due figli costino 1000 euro al mese, 500,00 saranno a carico tuo. Certo se ne guadagni 1000 non te ne appiopperanno 500. 
Visto che lavori in black evitate la giudiziale perché magari a qualche giudice viene voglia di fare un accertamento fiscale....
Comunque è praticamente impossibile dare indicazioni su questo argomento, ci sono un milione di variabili.
Ultimamente parlavo con una mia amica matrimonialista (io mi occupo di tutt'altro e quindi non è che sia proprio ferrato).
beh questa s'è messa a considerare la mia situazione.
Il reddito di lei
La casa a lei.
Il finanziamento che pago io per altri 6 anni.
L'affitto che pago io....
ed è venuto fuori che mi dovrebbe dare circa 420 euri al mese :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa, forse sono maleducata, non si fanno i conti in tasca alle persone, ma ho un pochino la fissa per la matematica.
> tu sei disoccupato
> tua moglie ha un'introito mensile di 1400 euro
> avete 1500 euro mensili di mutuo? hai una zecca in cantina?
> comunque per gli alimenti, se sei senza reddito, al limite li puoi chiedere, non li devi certo dare.


e che avevo detto io?


----------



## disincantata (13 Marzo 2015)

Ha ragione Starck (bentornato )  state attenti a non litigare  in tribunale, di sti tempi controllano tutto.  

Dubito che lei separandosi  sarebbe disposta a pagarti il mutuo visto che la casa e' solo tua.

Vi converrebbe una  consensuale  e un accordo logico tra voi nell'interesse del figlio. 




Se hai una rata così alta e' perche' per la banca eri solvibile. POI si sa che le cose possono cambiare.

Sicuramente non butteranno tuo figlio in mezzo alla strada.


----------



## perplesso (13 Marzo 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ha ragione Starck (bentornato )  state attenti a non litigare  in tribunale, di sti tempi controllano tutto.
> 
> Dubito che lei separandosi  sarebbe disposta a pagarti il mutuo visto che la casa e' solo tua.
> 
> ...


le rate di un prestito o di un mutuo si possono anche rinegoziare se si sono modificate le condizioni esistenti all'inizio,voglio sperare


----------



## disincantata (13 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> le rate di un prestito o di un mutuo si possono anche rinegoziare se si sono modificate le condizioni esistenti all'inizio,voglio sperare



NON PUO' certo portarlo in altra banca. Nessuna banca lo prenderebbe in carico, la famosa surroga, senza reddito certo.

RINEGOZIARLO  con la stessa e' possibile allungandolo  se non e' gia' al massimo degli anni stabiliti dalla banca stessa.

Figuriamoci oggi che chiedono fidejussioni anche a chi ha due stipendi.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2015)

IntheEnd ha detto:


> Buongiorno, la prossima settimana incontro un avvocato per farmi speigare bene a cosa vado incontro con la separazione. Visto che sono molto curioso e non riesco ad attendere una settimana, gradirei sapere da voi per quanto possibile ed in base alle vostre esperienze, cosa mi aspetta.
> 
> Attualmente viviamo con nostro figlio in una casa di mia prproprietà, acquistata prima del matrimonio, e su cui pago 1500 euro mensili di mutuo.
> Non abbiamo altri beni se non le due auto. Io sono disoccupato, non ho quindi bustapaga.
> ...


Ma io mi domando: ma chi cazzo ti concede oggi un mutuo da 1500 euro mensili? Ma siete pazzi? :unhappy:


----------



## Homer (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io mi domando: ma chi cazzo ti concede oggi un mutuo da 1500 euro mensili? Ma siete pazzi? :unhappy:


Sai meglio di me che è tutto commisurato ai redditi dei richiedenti e da eventuali garanti, la banca non è scema, si sarà fatta quattro conti se sono persone in grado di ripagare il debito, poi può succedere tutto nella vita e perdere entrambi il lavoro, ma questa è altra storia.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io mi domando: *ma chi cazzo ti concede oggi un mutuo da 1500 euro mensili*? Ma siete pazzi? :unhappy:



La banca.. che sa esattamente quanto puoi permetterti di pagare


----------



## Homer (4 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> La banca.. che sa esattamente quanto puoi permetterti di pagare


Ecco...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> La banca.. che sa esattamente quanto puoi permetterti di pagare



Ah non si affidano al buon cuore? Anvedi.


----------



## zadig (4 Maggio 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah non si affidano al buon cuore? Anvedi.


"banca" e "buon cuore" sono sinonimi...


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> "banca" e "buon cuore" sono sinonimi...


infatti


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> La banca.. che sa esattamente quanto puoi permetterti di pagare


A me tutte le banche mi hanno confermato che possono finanziare mutui con una rata massima pari ad un terzo dello stipendio.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> A me tutte le banche mi hanno confermato che possono finanziare mutui con una rata massima pari ad un terzo dello stipendio.


appunto, quindi se hanno concesso un mutuo di 1500 euro... fatti due domande


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> A me tutte le banche mi hanno confermato che possono erogare una rata massima pari ad un terzo dello stipendio.


A meno che non ci siano cospicue garanzie...
E poi vai a vedere quando è stato fatto il mutuo.
Una mia amica ha avuto un mutuo da 1200 euri al mese quando ne guadagnava 1500, banca estera con firma del papi, in pensione tra l'altro.


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto, quindi se hanno concesso un mutuo di 1500 euro... fatti due domande


Si ma lui non lavora in nero?


----------



## Kid (4 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A meno che non ci siano cospicue garanzie...
> E poi vai a vedere quando è stato fatto il mutuo.
> Una mia amica ha avuto un mutuo da 1200 euri al mese quando ne guadagnava 1500, banca estera con firma del papi, in pensione tra l'altro.


Si vabbè ma che senso ha fare un mutuo del genere? Vabbè, altri discorsi....


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma lui non lavora in nero?



ah boh. avranno un garante... o che ne so.


----------



## Nicka (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Si vabbè ma che senso ha fare un mutuo del genere? Vabbè, altri discorsi....


Non ne ho la più pallida idea, infatti io non farei mai una cosa del genere.


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma lui non lavora in nero?



ha scritto di avere acceso il mutuo prima del matrimonio, quando probabilmente aveva un lavoro piuttosto redditizio, forse era un imprenditore che ora ha chiuso, chissà...altrimenti non si spiega


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

IntheEnd ha detto:


> Risulto disoccupato mettiamola cosi.


Risulti  disoccupato per il fisco mica per tua moglie  spero per te che la separazione sia consensuale


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A lei non devi dare nulla, per i figli c'è il mantenimento sul quale ci si mette d'accordo. Considera che con l'affido condiviso, è condiviso anche il mantenimento dei figli. Se si stima per esempio che due figli costino 1000 euro al mese, 500,00 saranno a carico tuo. Certo se ne guadagni 1000 non te ne appiopperanno 500.
> *Visto che lavori in black evitate la giudiziale perché magari a qualche giudice viene voglia di fare un accertamento fiscale....*
> Comunque è praticamente impossibile dare indicazioni su questo argomento, ci sono un milione di variabili.
> Ultimamente parlavo con una mia amica matrimonialista (io mi occupo di tutt'altro e quindi non è che sia proprio ferrato).
> ...


Già


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma lui non lavora in nero?


forse non era così quando lo ha contratto


----------



## brenin (5 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> A lei non devi dare nulla, per i figli c'è il mantenimento sul quale ci si mette d'accordo. Considera che con l'affido condiviso, è condiviso anche il mantenimento dei figli. Se si stima per esempio che due figli costino 1000 euro al mese, 500,00 saranno a carico tuo. Certo se ne guadagni 1000 non te ne appiopperanno 500.
> Visto che lavori in black evitate la giudiziale perché magari a qualche giudice viene voglia di fare un accertamento fiscale....
> Comunque è praticamente impossibile dare indicazioni su questo argomento, ci sono un milione di variabili.
> Ultimamente parlavo con una mia amica matrimonialista (io mi occupo di tutt'altro e quindi non è che sia proprio ferrato).
> ...


Straquoto, soprattutto per quanto riguarda un'eventuale giudiziale..... in più vedrei un'altra aggravante, nel caso di redditi "black", e cioè l'avvocato della controparte.... le operazioni bancarie sono tracciabili per 10 anni,per cui.......


----------



## brenin (5 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> A me tutte le banche mi hanno confermato che possono finanziare mutui con una rata massima pari ad un terzo dello stipendio.


Vero in parte, mi spiego meglio: se lo stipendio è di 1500 euro non ci piove,rata max 500 euro ( se non ci sono garanti ),
se le entrate mensili fossero 6000 euro la proporzione decisamente cambia : di norma si considera il nucleo famigliare ( se a carico completamente ) e le spese ( condominiali,luce,gas ),ma la rata può arrivare tranquillamente,in diversi casi,anche al 50 %. Delle volte fare mutui con rapporto rata/reddito alto vuol dire rovinare il mutuatario o,quantomeno, metterlo in enorme difficoltà ( nell'ipotesi che il reddito mensile sia modesto ).


----------



## disincantata (5 Maggio 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> A me tutte le banche mi hanno confermato che possono finanziare mutui con una rata massima pari ad un terzo dello stipendio.



Da noi era tassativo, salvo casi molto molto conosciuti per depositi di vari componenti famigliar, fidejussioni  e certezze di solvibilita', poi dopo la crisi del 2007 ancora piu' rigidi.


----------

